# Please allow me to introduce myself...



## darinlwebb (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm Darin.

That about does it, lets check the to-do list...

[-]Register on the forum[/-]
[-]Post an introduction[/-]
Post a better introduction

Ah, so that's how it is, well, where shall I start?

I've a B.A. in Cinema with minors in Theatre and Computer Science. Live entertainment is my career of choice and Improv acting is my art. I'm a year out of college working as a technician for an IT outsource. Not my job of choice, but definitely teaching me things I want to know.

My ideal career, though I may have to invent it, would be as a managed services provider and technical consultant for both front and back of house. I want to help the front use technology for better accounting, marketing and fundraising. I want to help the tech crew use technology to make their job easier, safer, faster and better. I want to help designers use technology to bring their ideas to life.

I'm working to get my A+ certification, but unfortunately I'm a little in the dark as to what professional training and certifications I should seek specific to the arts. Perhaps I can get the Control Booth to shine a light on some things for me (har har har).


----------



## chausman (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to CB Darin! wow...just about said Darwin

I think Derek will have a new friend! (You made a list, and have correct grammar!)


> Perhaps I can get the Control Booth to shine a light on some things for me (Har har har)



Don't worry! We love puns like that!


----------



## darinlwebb (Jul 13, 2011)

Correct grammar is very; very improtant.


----------



## Tex (Jul 13, 2011)

darinlwebb said:


> Correct grammar is very; very improtant.


Spelling and punctuation are equally important.


----------



## darinlwebb (Jul 13, 2011)

...........


----------

